
​Linux founder Torvalds on the Internet of Things: Security plays second fiddle - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linuxs-founder-linus-torvalds-on-the-internet-of-things/
======
marssaxman
I'd say that security plays third fiddle, after functionality, which is less
important than rent extraction via cloud service lock-in.

